# Evaporator Pan Rusted Out



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, the guts of the evaporator coil and/or the pan can be replaced individually. Not uncommon but you can find plastic replacemnts which do not rust.


----------



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

The model number of my RHEEM "a coil" is: RCAB A031S I have looked high and low today to try to find a replacement for the drain pan. Does anyone know where I might be able to buy one, on-line or otherwise. Thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

SS396 said:


> The model number of my RHEEM "a coil" is: RCAB A031S I have looked high and low today to try to find a replacement for the drain pan. Does anyone know where I might be able to buy one, on-line or otherwise. Thanks


Try calling Rheem technical support. 

This is the Rheem site, maybe the number is on there. The link is to the new coils, your RCBA and not RCAB model, and the new pans are pictured.

http://www.rheem.com/product.aspx?id=9F2306E6-2F5C-46FD-8F9A-342C01174475#tab-2


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend replacing the pan if the coil is leaking refrigerant. Did the service man identify where the leak is?


----------



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

No, there was no leak identified but it has had no freon added for the twenty years I've lived here. The gauges were reading 175/30 prior to adding the freon so I don't think it it hemorrhaging too bad. I'm just trying to get through the next season or two. It's cooling great right now. I am averse to spending a lot of money on it but if I can find this stupid piece of stamped sheet metal at a reasonable cost I can have it back in place in a half hour. I have the pan out and it looks like its been on the Titanic. Thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

One last thing, when referring to the "A" coil you kinda sorta have to capitalize the letter "A" as the reason it is known as an "A" coil is it's pretty much two individual slab coils that meet up top at a point, thus from the side representing the letter "A".

No biggy but I had to say it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have a 2 ton evaporator "A" coil's guts and drain pan in my truck for a job in the morning. When we replace just the inside it's known as a service coil, it's a warranty job. We do what you did, open the service side and pull it all out and put the new in leaving the casing connected to the furnace and plenum.

Goodman, easy to find. That probably chaps your rear. 

Just making conversation. :thumbup:


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

You can always take the pan into a sheet metal shop and have one fabricated. Doesn't have to be exactly the same, just fit around the coil and have a drain spud.


----------



## mclark48105 (Mar 31, 2018)

SS396 said:


> Hello, After having no cooling, I had a service man add some freon and now it's cooling well. However, a new problem has now surfaced. Water is pouring into the furnace because the drip pan for the "a" coil is rusted out. I just opened it up and slid the a coil out for access. I have the pan removed and the outside dimensions are 21.5 x 15.5 It is totally destroyed by the rust. The outside unit is a Rheem and I suppose that is the brand of the "a" coil. Is it common to replace the pan. Is the pan available seperately. Any other advise on how to get the part? Thanks


I found the correct part, an exact fit replacement:

Part #AS-54500-02 Drain Pan Assy. found at ComfortGurus.com around $104.00


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

mclark48105 said:


> I found the correct part, an exact fit replacement:
> 
> Part #AS-54500-02 Drain Pan Assy. found at ComfortGurus.com around $104.00


This thread is 7 years old. I think the OP has likely fixed their unit for since then.
The OP hasn’t even logged on for 2 years.


----------



## mclark48105 (Mar 31, 2018)

roughneck said:


> mclark48105 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the correct part, an exact fit replacement:
> ...


Yes I know the tread is very old but I just experienced the same problem last week and searched for two days to find the replacement part. It is my hope that this helps someone else like me who may face the problem.


----------

